# where'd you get ur username?



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 1, 2011)

I wanna know where some of you thought up your user name?? i wrack my brain sometimes and laugh at where they coulda come from.. 

Plus i have been asked many times about mine and contrary to a few funny theories, its completely innocent lol..... I thought of it when i was like 13 at school and needed my first ever email  i've used it ever since!! So yeah innocent and way more boring then some PMs i've had ha..... Nothing to do with soft purring kitty cats, tropical pussies or prickly brazilian waxes :lol::lol:


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 1, 2011)

fanta pants would cover the inspiration for mine lol....... & of course my name is Joe......


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 1, 2011)

I chose my name as a symbolism of correction as Red Ink is synonimous with it and people will intstantly relate it with correction of mis-information from their school days. To correct misinformation on an otherwise cluttered world of internet forums...blah, blah, blah..

I'm a teacher?


OR in reality


My tattoo's are all red ink....


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine is an acronym....

Remember CHiPs (well, you might not seeing as you're 10 years younger than me)... Well, CHiPs with Eric Estrada and that other guy.... CHiPs stood for California Highway Patrol... The i and the s were silent.

So SLiM6y has very similar ideas behind it - except it has NOTHING to do with California... Highway... or Patrol...

My name just ends up as slim6y and people confuse it for slimey... slimmy or a bunch of other things... But it is purely SLiM6y....

The 6y part of it is from my kiwi accent. It confuses most Americans... I pretty much think you know what 6y is....

Usually the username slim has gone... So I added the 6y because NO ONE ever had that.

I had at one stage thought of renaming myself to dead6y... Unfortunately, people thought it was far more morbid and mistook me as an emo or a goth.

So I reverted quickly back to slim6y which is SLiM with a 6y added!

Confused?

Hope not!


----------



## RichardBing (Dec 1, 2011)

Whats a prickly brazilian waxes ?


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 1, 2011)

I have an....... addiction to fractal art.... It's healthy I swear!


----------



## Defective (Dec 1, 2011)

my brain's drainage system on the left side never fully formed and in the doctors words...'that side is defective'...being a Neurological mess basically


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 1, 2011)

I am a "pinoy"


----------



## Kurto (Dec 1, 2011)

from my mum


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 1, 2011)

Hhhmm i was confused for a bit through that slim6y but all good now.. an i googled CHiPs with Eric Estrada lol soo all good there too haha


----------



## viciousred (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine came from my partners ex describing me as "vicious like a rottweiler" to a mutual friend.
and red part well, red hair? (no not natural)and alot of people call me Red
so to stick it to her maybe a tiny bit, the name appeared, in alot of places, i use it for pretty much everything 
now I just like it, And its pretty accurate


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 1, 2011)

Because really, my place is like the hitlers gas chamber for crickets. They come here alive, happy lil jumpy things. Then, mass genocide in the form of huge gaping mouths and sharp teeth. Then, they leave, well parts of them do, scrunched up in paper towel. I was beginning to feel a lil sorry for all the crickets we sent to cricket heaven so now rotate through other beetles to share the love!

Down with the chirp next to my child hood window! Down with the jumping distraction that turned my first kiss into a young girls squeal! Chomp my pretty dragons! Chomp!

No crickets were harmed in the making of this forum handle. Well, not many..... On the large scale of things


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 1, 2011)

From my head! 

It spits these things out from time to time like that embarrassing alcoholic aunt you only ever see at Christmas.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 1, 2011)

Gee.......my imagination sucks......my name is Belinda, & my birthday is the 7th of the 11th....... Maybe i need a rethink.......:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Hhhmm i was confused for a bit through that slim6y but all good now.. an i googled CHiPs with Eric Estrada lol soo all good there too haha



Unfortunately I am unable to tell you what the S, L and M stand for.... But a friend, back in university, wrote me a poem about things I do... And this is where the name stemmed from.


----------



## viciousred (Dec 1, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Unfortunately I am unable to tell you what the S, L and M stand for.... But a friend, back in university, wrote me a poem about things I do... And this is where the name stemmed from.



oh come on you can't just give us that tid bit


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 1, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Unfortunately I am unable to tell you what the S, L and M stand for.... But a friend, back in university, wrote me a poem about things I do... And this is where the name stemmed from.



was she/he your roomy??? cos if so i may know the S and M lol


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha...

No, I am going to tell you NOTHING!

Except, HE (who wrote the poem) is NOT my room mate, is a raving HETEROSEXUAL (like me) and it has nothing to do with the S & M that PK thinks about.... With her prickly brazilians...

But for the rest of time, until the sun refuses to shine... You (unless you're my girlfriend) will never know what the S, L and M stand for 

Some things best left for secrets


----------



## viciousred (Dec 1, 2011)

Naw thats kinda cute


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 1, 2011)

*PineappleKitten and slim6y, *I have to admit I've been curious about your usernames and now I'm even more intrigued to know the origins of S,L and M. 
There are a lot of very interesting usernames on this site so I'm hoping this thread proves insightful.

My username is the 2 animals I identify with (through a long period of emotional and spiritual evolution).



Fractal_man said:


> I have an....... addiction to fractal art.... It's healthy I swear!



I had to Google this - new potential addict!!!!! Awesome.


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> *
> 
> I had to Google this - new potential addict!!!!! Awesome.*


*

I have hundreds more where they came from......
I can also hook you up if you want to get addicted  





*


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 1, 2011)

Fractal_man said:


> I have hundreds more where they came from......
> I can also hook you up if you want to get addicted



Its an ancient design. Some old town ruins have been proven to be arranged fractally. 

I can't remember the mathematical thing for it though


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 1, 2011)

3 guesses


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 1, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> 3 guesses



Hi my names Steve an I'm from the Northern Territory??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

well mine easy- im new to loving snakes, but as that has one letter to many it was cut down to newtolovingsnake, which i didnt realise until a member on here pointed out how rude it sounds, lol. 

usually my nickname is either "trucksmissus" (very self explanatory) or tractor. you can figure that one out!


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 1, 2011)

Why kill the mystery lol!!!


----------



## miss2 (Dec 1, 2011)

RichardBing said:


> Whats a prickly brazilian waxes ?


um maybe you dont need to know


----------



## saximus (Dec 1, 2011)

My surname is Sachs and we used to watch Gladiator a hell of a lot. So my friends started calling me Saximus after the main character


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 1, 2011)

my last name is Russell and my nick name is Rusty and there is a RUSSELL'S VIPER, so RustyViper made sense, HAHA


----------



## miss2 (Dec 1, 2011)

i think mine stemed from my days working as a stripper and i needed a sexy call name and miss1 was taken ( no one would cross that cow) so i became miss2.


but really, i have no idea


----------



## Shhnake (Dec 1, 2011)

Shhnake..... i dont actually know where i got it from, use to have a mate with a lisp and whenever we got drunk (being the idiots we were) we'd talk in a lisp accent and thought it was hilarious...not that funny now but i think thats where it came from


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 1, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Haha...
> 
> No, I am going to tell you NOTHING!
> 
> ...




SLOW................LONG.and....... MEANINGFUL!!! ha ha, come on slim, you don't think some of us aren't going to try to guess!!!!!!

Oh, and my name just suits me to a tee!!!!!! heh heh
My friend (almost sister, we grew up together almost), always called me Dipsy!!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 1, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Hi my names Steve an I'm from the Northern Territory??



Wow impressive. Didn't think anyone would work that one out! Better change all my passwords ha ha.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 1, 2011)

Tristan is my name
Hades is my usual alias, i like Greek mythology and the general misunderstanding of Hades
Ninjacatfox is my other goto its the sneakiest animal to ever exist as far as i can think of taking the 3 sneakiest critters and combining them


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 1, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Its an ancient design. Some old town ruins have been proven to be arranged fractally.
> 
> I can't remember the mathematical thing for it though



It's an infinite equation. It just repeats and repeats.
It can also be found in vegetables, fruits, flowers, pretty much almost anything as far as I know 
However the Mandelbrot is what people mostly recognize.
Absolutely fascinating IMO.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks to my last name appreviated and changed and suited for others to shorten and say easier i became "Pog".... But then they decided they wanted to lengthen it and make it sound cuter and like a baby platypus so i became..................... wait for it ................................." Poggle"


----------



## Wookie (Dec 1, 2011)

I am tall, broad and hairy?



slim6y said:


> Unfortunately I am unable to tell you what the S, L and M stand for.... But a friend, back in university, wrote me a poem about things I do... And this is where the name stemmed from.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 1, 2011)

Im Tasmanian and born in 1997


----------



## MissBree (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, i'm unmarried so i'm a Miss and my name is Bree = MissBree. 

Bel711, i'm in the same boat as you, in the scheme of things lets call the boat SS Unimaginative!


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 1, 2011)

Fractal_man said:


> It's an infinite equation. It just repeats and repeats.
> It can also be found in vegetables, fruits, flowers, pretty much almost anything as far as I know
> However the Mandelbrot is what people mostly recognize.
> Absolutely fascinating IMO.


 scholars maintain that it is latin for- a whales vagina.....it's science

my user name is just my nickname and year of birth. boring i know


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2011)

You can guess but you can't know...

The three letters however are continuous words - so not three discontinuous words like Smoke Lounge and what ever the last one was... Continuous...


----------



## Banjo (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine is my nickname which people have been calling me for years.


----------



## hrafna (Dec 1, 2011)

i used to teach medieval sword fighting. We would be hired to do displays and the such so to make it more authentic we would have personas for the display. My viking name was hrafna and so it has stuck.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 1, 2011)

I just took the name they gave me when I signed up.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 1, 2011)

Snowman said:


> I just took the name they gave me when I signed up.



lies you sell snow we all know it


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 1, 2011)

My name and my middle name, pretty sure mine wins the 0 imagination scale


----------



## MathewB (Dec 1, 2011)

My username imaginativity is -1...............bring it

My names Mathew and my last name starts with a 'B'


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 1, 2011)

'In-joke with friends'


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 1, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Unfortunately I am unable to tell you what the S, L and M stand for.... But a friend, back in university, wrote me a poem about things I do... And this is where the name stemmed from.



Sexy Ladies Man?


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 1, 2011)

It was over a year ago and I couldnt think of anything.
I regret it now.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> Sexy Ladies Man?



Wow... Your exactly wrong... All except one word!

Hmmmmm... Which one?


----------



## ashisnothereman (Dec 1, 2011)

cheech and chong. google 'daves not here man'


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Dec 1, 2011)

It's my username i've always used. In the old days i used to be on car forums and it describes my driving style


----------



## Smithers (Dec 1, 2011)

It was the first username I had on any site after coming out at age 38, My partner is a massive Simpsons fan.


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 1, 2011)

Everything online is mine. My this, My that. I started it back when I use to spend hours on Yahoo Chat rooms - particularly in the parenting room. I called myself - mybubbyau. Then I joined a fish forum - myfishau - mybunnyau - mydogau - mysnakeau - then after I got my 2nd snake it had to be mysnakesau.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> It was the first username I had on any site after coming out at age 38, My partner is a massive Simpsons fan.




You know how slow I am, i only figured that out last night after all of these months we have spent talking...


----------



## the_tzr (Dec 1, 2011)

THE_TZR is my car number plates meaning the teaser (THETZR) cause the car was all looks, then i did engine work and everyone still thought it was standard plus i like being a tease  jks
its on car forums etc


----------



## FAY (Dec 1, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> My name and my middle name, pretty sure mine wins the 0 imagination scale



I am pretty sure that I have beat you LOL


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 1, 2011)

Jax is an abbreviation of my name and i work with Information Technology, and i get fed up answering questions that could easily be found if people would bother to *R*ead *T*he *F*reaking *M*anual...... (clean version LOL)


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 1, 2011)

miss2 said:


> i think mine stemed from my days working as a stripper and i needed a sexy call name and miss1 was taken ( no one would cross that cow) so i became miss2.
> but really, i have no idea




Hhmmm i dunno if its just me but 'miss2' soo does not seem like a sexy stripper name lol.... unless im having a blonde moment and have missed a vital underlying meaning 

shoulda stole something from the Austin powers or bond girls lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 1, 2011)

I am fairly chaotic - Kaotik and I love jesters (especially evil ones) - Jezta


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 1, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Hhmmm i dunno if its just me but 'miss2' soo does not seem like a sexy stripper name lol.... unless im having a blonde moment and have missed a vital underlying meaning



I think you may be having a seriously blonde moment. Go back and check the last sentence of miss2's post. LOL


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 1, 2011)

Nup its not jus a _moment_ im bloody blonde an i still miss the point LOL  Faaarrrrr out!!!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 1, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> You know how slow I am, i only figured that out last night after all of these months we have spent talking...



Oh darl, really!!!  You have had a tough ride for the last little while so I'll let this one slide  xo


----------



## Wally (Dec 1, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> and I love jesters (especially evil ones) - Jezta



So do I. I have one tattooed on my back.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 1, 2011)

miss2 said:


> .............
> but really, i have no idea



Is miss2's closing statement , so like you, she's clueless as to why she picked that name.... Maybe you should have a sleep and try again tomorrow, clearly you're a little fatigued )


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 1, 2011)

Ohh that i knew, but i didnt say where'd she get it.. if she needed something sexy as a stage name i dont understand whats sexy about 'miss2' 

anyways a sleep does sound devine


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh dear! Maybe we both need a snooze


----------



## Beard (Dec 1, 2011)

I was stroking my beard thinking of a name. The answer came to me in the form of thick lusciousness curling through my fingertips. Eureka. I'll call myself misspineaplefildaesnakeyhonestkittenpirate2. Now that's a sexy stripper name if ever there was one. It was a little bit of a mouthful though so i decided beard was also sexy(i am, just ask and I'll tell you) so i went with the name you all know  ps im very vertically tired and dribbling cap. Love beard.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Beard said:


> I was stroking my beard thinking of a name. The answer came to me in the form of thick lusciousness curling through my fingertips. Eureka. I'll call myself misspineaplefildaesnakeyhonestkittenpirate2. Now that's a sexy stripper name if ever there was one. It was a little bit of a mouthful though so i decided beard was also sexy(i am, just ask and I'll tell you) so i went with the name you all know  ps im very vertically tired and dribbling cap. Love beard.




I was wondering when youd poke your beard in


----------



## mungus (Dec 2, 2011)

Well my mates nicknamed me mungus.........short for humungus.........


----------



## cwebb (Dec 2, 2011)

Im a spider


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a hash brown. Here's a family photo from the other day. I'm the big guy up the back.


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 2, 2011)

Ricochet - name of my yacht and it sort of fits me as I'm on the rebound.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 2, 2011)

LMAO at some of these posts....... it's a good way to start my Friday. Roll on weekend!!!!


----------



## Blackstik (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a well hung African American.


Actually my surname's Black, blackstik is my nickname....


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 2, 2011)

Im gunna view a lot of you people differently now...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks smithers


----------



## Beard (Dec 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I was wondering when youd poke your beard in




It took me a little while but I'M HERE


----------



## Smithers (Dec 2, 2011)

BrownHash said:


> I'm a hash brown. Here's a family photo from the other day. I'm the big guy up the back.
> 
> What a shame here's me thinking you had your name back to front


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 2, 2011)

Beard said:


> The answer came to me in the form of thick lusciousness curling through my fingertips. Eureka. I'll call myself misspineaplefildaesnakeyhonestkittenpirate2. Now that's a sexy stripper name if ever was one



Lol now that is a sexy stripper name, I'd tots pop some money in the banger for that one haha.. Probs best u went with beard though as it is a bit of a tongue twister..


----------



## Beard (Dec 2, 2011)

Tongue twisters are great


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Why do strippers even need names.......its not like their clients would care if you're 'Debbie' or 'Donna'.......:lol: im pretty sure they aint there for your name!


----------



## Beard (Dec 2, 2011)

Really, I refuse to strip unless my name is asked for prior. I might show a little skin just to tease a little but the tackle stays put until she asks for my name. I'm a human with feelings and emotions, I'm not just there for her satisfaction.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beard said:


> Really, I refuse to strip unless my name is asked for prior. I might show a little skin just to tease a little but the tackle stays put until she asks for my name. I'm a human with feelings and emotions, I'm not just there for her satisfaction.



Maybe you need a name like 'Respect' then, just to remind them you are more then a piece of meat.......cause i know i couldnt tell you the name of even one stripper i have seen.......except my bestie, but thats different, she is always just Tracey to me!


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> What a shame here's me thinking you had your name back to front



The back to front thing was me getting inventive. My imagination knows no bounds


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 2, 2011)

Beard said:


> Really, I refuse to strip unless my name is asked for prior. I might show a little skin just to tease a little but the tackle stays put until she asks for my name. I'm a human with feelings and emotions, I'm not just there for her satisfaction.



Meh...how abouts a little less yappin' and a little more shimmy.
Come on Lad!
Put some sauce on that steak! YEAHHH!


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Meh...how abouts a little less yappin' and a little more shimmy.
> Come on Lad!
> Put some sauce on that steak! YEAHHH!




Perfect example to my point........she doesnt care what your name is mate, you could be a 'FRED' for all she cares......just TAKE IT OFF! :lol: 

P.S- Im sure she is concerned for your feelings also though


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 2, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Perfect example to my point........she doesnt care what your name is mate, you could be a 'FRED' for all she cares......just TAKE IT OFF! :lol:
> 
> P.S- Im sure she is concerned for your feelings also though




Nope he keeps yapping and I'm going to be forced to insert pocket change into his banana hammock.


----------



## Beard (Dec 2, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahaha,


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 2, 2011)

Beard said:


> I was stroking my beard thinking of a name. The answer came to me in the form of thick lusciousness curling through my fingertips.



Is it strange that i am actually distraught that you keep talking about this amazing beard you own but your pic is a completely clean shaven face?


----------



## mungus (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry Spider.............
but i just cant get over python in your avatar.....
It just blow's me away !!


----------



## Beard (Dec 2, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Is it strange that i am actually distraught that you keep talking about this amazing beard you own but your pic is a completely clean shaven face?



Not strange at all, I completely understand your dismay. 

I shaved it off recently then grew it back then had to shave again after a mishap at work and I needed to clean some cuts on my face. It might or might not make an appearence before too long. I'm yet to decide


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't remember. I was probably drinking at the time


----------



## Tinky (Dec 2, 2011)

Tinky - It's a purple thing. He/she/it is the purple Telle Tubby. And no I am not gay, (Tinky has an upside down triangle, a gay symbol, and he carries a hand bag)

I also use Tyrian, a purple dye made from sea slugs on other sites.

The Firedrake reference is from Magician by Raymone E Fiest.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 2, 2011)

mungus said:


> Sorry Spider.............
> but i just cant get over python in your avatar.....
> It just blow's me away !!


 
I wonder why


----------



## saximus (Dec 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> The Firedrake reference is from Magician by Raymone E Fiest.



Reading that now. It's amazing


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Tinky - It's a purple thing. He/she/it is the purple Telle Tubby. And no I am not gay, (Tinky has an upside down triangle, a gay symbol, and he carries a hand bag)
> 
> I also use Tyrian, a purple dye made from sea slugs on other sites.
> 
> The Firedrake reference is from Magician by Raymone E Fiest.



Fantus! 

His attitude only gets better!


----------



## miley_take (Dec 2, 2011)

miley_take - Emily-Kate which is my first name  nothing to do with Miley Cyrus at all!


----------



## CalamityJ (Dec 2, 2011)

long story short: my hubby's mate was describing me to a aps member who was yet to meet me and trying to get a rise out of my hubby he said "she loves it when you pull her hair and call her Calamity Jane!!" 

sooooo CalamityJ has been my nickname ever since...LOL


----------



## andrew_kka (Dec 2, 2011)

My names Andrew, and im a teacher of jiu-jitsu & Kushinryu Karate Do Australia. andrew_kka


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, my name is Belinda & i am here to learn how to control my.......OH, oooppps, i was mistaken


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 2, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Hi, my name is Belinda & i am here to learn how to control my.......OH, oooppps, i was mistaken



Snake, perhaps?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 2, 2011)

Are we really doing this? Lol how fun 

Hi my name's Kimberly.

*Everyone together* "HI KIMBERLY!"

And i have a snake addiction.

*Everyone shake's head's in agreement*


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got lost for a second.....i thought anger management was now an online thing! 

Kimberely......there are still more people, dogs, cats, birds & fish then there are snakes in my house.......so i am not addicted.......well maybe i am, but i am just out of room!!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 2, 2011)

Crickets win first in my house.
Then rats and mice. (luckily one's we breed)
Then the reptile's


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 2, 2011)

My name is Lynne and I live in Darwin.
I also thought it sounded a bit like "Darling" which is kinda funny cos I'm many
things but definitely not a darling.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2011)

My name is Peter so I thought JasonL suited just fine.


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't remember where mine came from.


----------



## hrafna (Dec 2, 2011)

Paul Atkinson said:


> Can't remember where mine came from.


 was it written on the inside of some underwear you found in your bedroom one morning?


----------



## trader (Dec 2, 2011)

Being the HerpTrader I went to use that name but my husband already had it as his avatar name on APS, so I went for 'trader'...


----------



## Joemal (Dec 2, 2011)

First 2 letters of each of the kids names .Jonathan ,Emily,Alison = Joemal


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 2, 2011)

Not very imaginative... My surname is Quinn and people sometimes refer to it as Quinny, dunno why.... E is the first letter of my first name.

I wish I had something more creative! Out of curiosity... can you change user names?


----------



## saximus (Dec 2, 2011)

equinny said:


> Out of curiosity... can you change user names?



Yep it's in settings under Edit Profile


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 2, 2011)

equinny said:


> Not very imaginative... My surname is Quinn and people sometimes refer to it as Quinny, dunno why.... E is the first letter of my first name.
> 
> I wish I had something more creative! Out of curiosity... can you change user names?




Think hard about it though!
I wish I never changed mine lol...went away from my normal login name and now it annoys me...and you have to wait a couple of months to change again...I'm dying to change it back Haha.


----------



## saximus (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha yeah I preferred Vamp


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 2, 2011)

Vamp will return asap, Sax! ...I'm getting so impatient too lol


----------



## Australis (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## toximac (Dec 3, 2011)

lmao rofl


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 3, 2011)

1 more month until I can change mine again...


----------



## ajandj (Dec 3, 2011)

mine isn't real creative either.
a - alex (hubby)
j - jane (me)
a
n
d
j - jack (son)

we really should include our daughter now, (she's like 5).. oneday l guess


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Dec 3, 2011)

hrafna said:


> was it written on the inside of some underwear you found in your bedroom one morning?



I'm not sure. I vaguely remember them making me write it on the front of my exercise books when I first started kindy. Maybe that has something to do with it!!


----------



## Trench (Dec 3, 2011)

my name is Trench (my real name  )


----------



## fredsnugget (Dec 3, 2011)

Fredsnugget came from some pets of mine. A cockatoo called fred and my staffy named nugget. they just seemed to go together, didnt hurt my fav passtime is gold prospecting so kind of fitted.


----------



## longqi (Dec 3, 2011)

I traveled a fair bit around and in Mongolia many years ago had a few intense conversations with a local shaman about a small tattoo on my arm of a dragons eye with two bloody tears dropping from it
Although Im a snake in Chinese years he told me I was really a Dragon [long in cantonese] albeit a rather strange one [strange=qi in mandarin]; who enjoyed crossing barriers others shun

So I ended up as longqi


----------



## Renenet (Dec 3, 2011)

longqi said:


> Although Im a snake in Chinese years he told me I was really a Dragon [long in cantonese] albeit a rather strange one [strange=qi in mandarin]; who enjoyed crossing barriers others shun
> 
> So I ended up as longqi



That's cool. Though you being a snake is perfectly appropriate as well.

Renenet was an ancient Egyptian goddess who was often depicted in the form of a cobra.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 3, 2011)

BrownHash said:


> I'm a hash brown. Here's a family photo from the other day. I'm the big guy up the back.





Thanks for that, it was hilarious.
And come on fella you're not that big.
But you do have a lovely tan.


----------



## CamdeJong (Dec 3, 2011)

Corn Flakes box, same as my license.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Renenet was an ancient Egyptian goddess who was often depicted in the form of a cobra.



How do you pronounce your screen name?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yep it's in settings under Edit Profile




Hmm.... Interesting.... *ponders thought*

People may no recognise me then... (haha maybe that's a good thing)... although I guess my avatar will stay the same...

Bugger... what I was going to change it to has already been taken by a member that hasn't logged in over a year... plan B I guess


----------



## trader (Dec 3, 2011)

equinny said:


> plan B I guess


 Now that would make an interesting avatar name...'plan B I guess' or 'Plan B'


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 3, 2011)

Renenet said:


> That's cool. Though you being a snake is perfectly appropriate as well.
> 
> Renenet was an ancient Egyptian goddess who was often depicted in the form of a cobra.



I always thought your name came from Shane Dawsons alter ego Shanenet (pronounceed sha nay nay)


----------



## Renenet (Dec 3, 2011)

I pronounce it Re-ne-net: "re" and "ne" rhyming with Spanish "que"; and "net" just as we'd say it in English.

Really, you can pronounce it how you want as long as the consonants appear. Egyptian hieroglyphics has no vowels that we can discern. For example Renenet appears in Egyptian writing as r.n.n.t (in the appropriate hieroglyphic equivalent, of course). To make the words pronouncable, Egyptologists simply stuck a vowel in each gap. It's anyone's guess as to how these words were actually said.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine was easy. Its cos my bluetongue is black. Too easy.


----------



## Scribble_pants (Dec 4, 2011)

My body modification artist reffered to me as the girl with scribbly pants to a coworker when he couldn't remember my name. since then he has called me scribblepants. I think he is now completely unaware of my name as he always calls me scribble pants and I like it better than Ellie I guess.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to own a graphic design business called 'Wild Aura Graphic Design', kinda like designers have to capture the vibes and mood of a business (or its 'aura') and the wild part is just representative of me and my love of wildlife and the natural world... I always hoped it didn't sound like I was a tree hugging hippy or something :-/


----------



## dragon170 (Dec 4, 2011)

mine comes from my love of methical/medievil dragons adn I play darts with 170 being the highest finish., But have never hit in comp yet lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 4, 2011)

when i thought up a username years ago i was going to use my real name but i decided i would try and be funny and call it snake pimpfor a laugh,seemed a good as name as any at the time,so has no magical mystical medicinal properties whatsover


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 4, 2011)

Used to follow Man Utd back in the 70's, with a mob from London, known as the Cockney Reds


----------



## slim6y (Dec 4, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Used to follow Man Utd back in the 70's, with a mob from London, known as the Cockney Reds



Oh... I thought you were a gunner like my mumma.... I was so wrong! 

PS - I think I am beating you in the league


----------



## MathewB (Dec 4, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Oh... I thought you were a gunner like my mumma.... I was so wrong!
> 
> PS - I think I am beating you in the league




Your not a City fan are you?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 4, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Your not a City fan are you?



I'm not a football fan... It's a game for actors.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2011)

My mother was actually a gecko


----------



## congo_python (Dec 4, 2011)

Your all boring.....lol


----------



## Tildy (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine is the nickname mum has called me for as long as I can remember. I normally go for pets names and stuff too.


----------



## Fiamma (Dec 5, 2011)

Fiamma is Fire in Italian.

I'm a Fire Sign and my Mother was half Italian.

I always use it unless it's already taken


----------



## r3ptilian (Dec 5, 2011)

I was born in the year of the snake. And I sorta have this obsession with reptiles......


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 5, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> I was born in the year of the snake. And I sorta have this obsession with reptiles......



Really? Have you seen someone about that?


----------



## fugawi (Dec 5, 2011)

Fugawi.......There was some explorers in Africa that discovered the Fugawi tribe of pigmies. They found out the name when they heard the pigmies walking through the elephant grass saying we're the fugawi....

Thinking of starting a Tag-a-long company called Fugawi tours. Get t shirts and hats with "We're the fugawi printed on them"......


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 5, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> I was born in the year of the snake. And I sorta have this obsession with reptiles......



Why'd you get the good one mine was in the year of the 'Pig' lol the water pig to be exact!!! Not Cool at all IMO.... maybe i'll change my birth date to the 'earth snake' its a win win really i'd be 6yrs younger and have a cool zodiac sign!!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 5, 2011)

I got the double whammy,...year of the goat and Capricorn (goat) like, what's that all about I can hard walk around the house let alone climb up a steep cliff.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 5, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I got the double whammy,...year of the goat and Capricorn (goat) like, what's that all about I can hard walk around the house let alone climb up a steep cliff.



It's a metaphorical cliff... And in reality, you climbed a pretty large closet and got out of it too


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 5, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I got the double whammy,...year of the goat and Capricorn (goat) like, what's that all about I can hard walk around the house let alone climb up a steep cliff.



haha nice, no gettin out of being a goat for you then.. mine probably suits anyway as i dont mind a roll in the good stuff every now an then haha.. its good for the skin!!


----------



## Selenotypus (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to collect Tarantulas, Selenotypus is group of them and spend most of their time underground (90%) and I have Agoraphobia, so I figured it suited


----------



## Bomber (Dec 5, 2011)

Named after my favourite AFL team


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 5, 2011)

OK... I changed it... formally equinny I am now Black Rabbit, for a few reasons...

1. I go "Urban Exploring" quite often, where I am only known as Rabbit... (Rabbit is my alias)
2. Born in the year of the rabbit

'Rabbit' as a username was already taken, so I went with Black.Rabbit:

3. Anyone that has read Watership Down would know the Black Rabbit of Inle, the grim reaper of the rabbit world =)

I also have plans to get a black rabbit tattoo (to cover up another tattoo) once my brother pulls his thumb out and draws it up for me =)


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh my god watership down makes me cry like a baby!


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm named after a critter ( but can't remember which one )



> Aconaemys fuscus
> Acridotheres fuscus
> Agrilus fuscus
> Amplectopus fuscus
> ...



Hmmm - just noticed the dusky flathead isn't listed


----------



## toximac (Dec 6, 2011)

I like Toxic Materials/Liquids/Sludge/burning trees and waste... so Toxic - Tox & I love my Imac - Love Apple so.. ... Combined.. Tox iMac lol


----------



## saximus (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow that list is huge Fuscus. I always just assumed it was after Water Pythons. I just checked Google Translate to see if it meant something really cool in Latin but it just means "brown". How anti-climactic


----------



## Hyper (Dec 6, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) and I love the hypermelanistic trait in reps, so it seemed to fit


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 6, 2011)

I was used to the boofy heads on my Bredl's, so when I got my first woma, I thought its head looked like a sock puppet in comparison.


----------



## PicklePants (Dec 6, 2011)

I like eating pickles and wearing pants.

At the same time.

I'm that hardcore.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 6, 2011)

saximus said:


> ... if it meant something really cool in Latin but it just means "brown"...


Brown or Dreary. Many will consider the moniker appropriate.


----------



## saximus (Dec 6, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> I was used to the boofy heads on my Bredl's, so when I got my first woma, I thought its head looked like a sock puppet in comparison.



I always thought yours was meant in this fashion: Sockpuppet (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 6, 2011)

saximus said:


> I always thought yours was meant in this fashion: Sockpuppet (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


haha that's a crack up, I've never even heard of that before! haha (.......or have I?)
Nah it was all very innocent & all about the woma.


----------



## MrThumper (Dec 6, 2011)

Cause my wife and I have been together since we were 12, our parents use to call us Bambi & Thumper cause we were/are inseperable


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 6, 2011)

I just had dragons.... guess i look silly now. lol i guess i could change it but im scared of change so ill stay put.


----------



## starr9 (Dec 6, 2011)

i have a star tattoo as well as my grandfather (passed away now) showed me how to navigate a boat using only the stars (many years ago and i cant remember much now!!) And my email is dreamstarr9 as I believe you should follow your dreams, starr9 as i could not have star so had to change it up!!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been thinking real hard about this.......& as alot of you seem to use nicknames, i have decided to stay as i am. 

My nicknames are: Bud & BJ (& thats for Belinda Jane BTW )........but ummmmm no, bel it is!


----------



## r3ptilian (Dec 6, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Really? Have you seen someone about that?



No not to date, I just seek solace in a reptile forum:lol:



Pineapplekitten said:


> Why'd you get the good one mine was in the year of the 'Pig' lol the water pig to be exact!!! Not Cool at all IMO.... maybe i'll change my birth date to the 'earth snake' its a win win really i'd be 6yrs younger and have a cool zodiac sign!!


I'm a fire snake if I remember rightly. I guess I gotta have something goin for me lol.


----------



## Ambush (Dec 7, 2011)

I play PC games online. War games.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 7, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> I have been thinking real hard about this.......& as alot of you seem to use nicknames, i have decided to stay as i am.
> 
> My nicknames are: Bud & BJ (& thats for Belinda Jane BTW )........but ummmmm no, bel it is!



Yep Bel is a goodie, I like it!! It reminds me of Bell from beauty n the beast which I soo luved as a kid lol


----------



## Leasdraco (Dec 9, 2011)

Im not too original.its part of my name and my lizard Draco.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

MrThumper said:


> Cause my wife and I have been together since we were 12, our parents use to call us Bambi & Thumper cause we were/are inseperable



Awww.


----------



## DarkDefender (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine is a reference to Dexter.. love that show.

Before that though I would always be EedgeHead, as I used to be into the wrestling when I was younger and Edge was the man lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a nervous habit of drumming my fingers when I am writing and looking for inspiration. Apparently others don’t like it because I get instructed to “Stop that infernal tapping, will you!” or “Enough with the Little Drummer Boy already” or just plain old “Do you mind?!" So, without thinking, I usually end up chewing the end of my pen...


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 10, 2011)

Hahaha blue, I thought it was jus all about the animal lol.. I like ur version much better


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 11, 2011)

I like snakes and its just madness.


----------



## eitak (Dec 11, 2011)

Guess?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 11, 2011)

eitak said:


> Guess?



Sorry Katie, I wracked my brain and it keeps coming up empty. I give up. Put me out of my misery...


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 11, 2011)

eitak said:


> Guess?


 You suffer from dyslexia.


----------



## eitak (Dec 11, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Sorry Katie, I wracked my brain and it keeps coming up empty. I give up. Put me out of my misery...



hahahahaha, you are smarter than some my email addy is pretty much the same and you would be amazed how stumped people get


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> You suffer from dyslexia.


 I don’t know about her but I do. I typed her name in wrong and she tells me I’m smarter than someone else? Anyway, I am a life member of DNA – the national dyslectics association.


----------



## KainToad (Dec 11, 2011)

My first name is Kain, and growing up Toad was my old mans nickname for me. but it worked into my username for everything because its not the common way of spelling it, i have yet to join anything that has refused me this username its great!!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2011)

eitak said:


> Guess?



Was it because iKate was taken?

(sorry, better late than never)


----------



## joeplant57 (Dec 13, 2011)

*To easy*

Joeplant57 you work it out lol..cheers guys for a great Forum. Regards Joe


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 13, 2011)

Hhmmmm You go 57 pot..... I mean plants out da back and your name is totally Joe???? Im sooo right, i can feel it in my bones!!!
:lol:


joeplant57 said:


> Joeplant57 you work it out lol..cheers guys for a great Forum. Regards Joe



Hi Joe Plant!!


----------



## IVO318 (Dec 13, 2011)

hi all my name is ivo and im a alcoho.... oh sorry wrong site lol nah just jokeing names Ivo and the 318 stands for a valiant 318 motor (cause i have 1)


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 13, 2011)

Jesus.
Because my boyfriend and I share an account and i didnt get a say
-.-


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of guitars.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm crazy for Rough Scaled Pythons. 



kawasakirider said:


> I'm a fan of guitars.



I'm also a masive fan of guitars 

And dyslexic.


----------



## V3N0M101 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well V3N0M was taken so, I am an RC Nut case and VENOM is a brand of RC gear I use
I am a Spiderman series fan but I like Venom
Was a Lisence plate idea for my first RX7
and I have always had a thing for Scorpions and T's (they are VENOMous)


----------

